# Questions about adding radiator to loop



## eiensamurai (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello.
I am pretty new to the water cooling scene and my question may be a no brainer. I however, am not knowledgeable in this area yet and would appreciate any help i can get. I currently have the Zalman Reserator XT cooling my pc. The temps are good, however, id like to see them better. Can somthing like a radiator be added to the loop. I will give an example because im not sure this can even be done. Hose comes out of reserator xt and goes into another radiator then back out and into pc then back into reserator xt. if this is not how it works please let me know. if anyone has any suggestions as to how to lower my temps further i am all ears. 

Thank you for any help given.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

This is my setup.
Tank > Pump (500L/H) > 120mmx80mm Radiator > CPU Block > N/B Block > 240mmx80mm Radiator > Back to Tank..
One thing you must be aware of is how much Water Pressure your pump can generate, passing it through another radiator will add resistance to the flow and can cause the temps to increase as the flow to the CPU block will be slowdown aswell.
It will also add more strain to the pump itself.
Many LC systems will be fine with adding an extra 120mmx80mm or 240mmx80mm radiator.


----------

